# Do I Really Need 15" Tires



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I know this has kinda been talked about before, but the short question is, We did an axel flip last year. I need new tires this year. Should I upgrade and go with 15"? After the axel flip there is alot of height and I also had new leaf springs done on the tt with a slight increase in carrying capacity. Also if I go with new rims I would want something that looks a little nicer, any suggestions on rims and what price ballpark would I be in. Thanks,

mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie just did that so I'm sure she knows what Discount tire wants for a set!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike,

I just bought new tires a couple weeks ago from Tire Rack and also debated about going to 15" wheels for the extra load 
capacity. I ended up going with 14" Kuhmo tires which are 10 ply "D" rated radials and had a 300 pound per tire additional weight
capacity. I won't put them on for a couple of months so I can't speak to their quality, but other members here on the
site have used them with good results. I have not found a D rated tire for 14" other than the Kuhmo's.

Kuhmo 857 - Tire Rack


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

My new 210RS has the 15in tires and comes with the axle flip, that is the only thing so far that we dont like about the 210rs is that it sits so tall that you have to climb 3 steps to get into it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

I think the main reason to go with 15" wheels/tires is for load capacity. With the weight of our 28RSDS, it really called for 'D' rated tires. When we did ours, I had heard of 'D' rated 14" tires, but could not find any. So we went the 15" route simply for that reason. In doing so we also gained another inch of height, which - combined with the axle flip - makes for a pretty big step up into the trailer. But you will get used to it pretty quickly.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

First an apology if I beat a deadhorse.

I have to replace my tires this year, no and's, if's or but's. I have the original Durro's manufactured in 05 on and they have served me well. I have read and looked but wonder: do I need to do an axle flip to put 15's on? I have an 06 21RS with the 14's and would like to upgrade. I am more than likely going to head to Seattle from here to get tires as my selection is severely limited up here.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> First an apology if I beat a deadhorse.
> 
> I have to replace my tires this year, no and's, if's or but's. I have the original Durro's manufactured in 05 on and they have served me well. I have read and looked but wonder: do I need to do an axle flip to put 15's on? I have an 06 21RS with the 14's and would like to upgrade. I am more than likely going to head to Seattle from here to get tires as my selection is severely limited up here.
> 
> ...


Same question for me on the 14's to 15's regarding necessity of a axle flip.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Axle flipp is not always needed for the tire upgrade. I went to 15 on my old 28rsds and there was plenty of room. I did it for safty factor. Four 14" C rated tires just carried the gross weight of the trailer minus the tongue weight but if you blow a tire then the other 3 are instantly over loaded. Going to 15" D rated tires even with a blown tire the other 3 carry the full gross weight of the trailer with room to spare.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Axle flipp is not always needed for the tire upgrade. I went to 15 on my old 28rsds and there was plenty of room. I did it for safty factor. Four 14" C rated tires just carried the gross weight of the trailer minus the tongue weight but if you blow a tire then the other 3 are instantly over loaded. Going to 15" D rated tires even with a blown tire the other 3 carry the full gross weight of the trailer with room to spare.


On my 28Rsds I replace the tires with 15" for the load cap. reason. the door side cleared fine but the slide-out side hit when I went over a bump. I replaced the rim/tires and took it on a 200mile trip and checked the wheel well and could see marks where the tire scraped on bumps, so then did the axle flip. It was really not a big deal to do yourself if you can borrow a few jack stands and a couple jacks. (do not use the stabilizer to hold the trailer up).

Russ


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I went to a 225/75/15 in E load range. Cleared no problem on my 28RSS without axle flip. If you need new tires anyway go ahead and spend a little extra and ugrade to 15, it is well worth it. I think I got the alluminum wheels for about $65 ea. --Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did the axle flip. I had to. Got new tires. See post below....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29312

My new tires were too tall compared to the Duro's I took off. I had 2.5 inches between the top of the tire and the bottom of the slide out. So I got flipped. I already had 14's and was not going to buy new tires and rims in 15's since I had brand new 14's. I'm actually glad I didn't go to 15" rims and tires. It would have lifted me up another 2 inches ( rough guess, bigger rims and tires ) and with the 14's I kept, my bottom step is still too high and I had to put my extra step out so I don't fall on my face. Since your already flipped and now need tires its time for a decision. New 15" rims ( fancy ones ) and 15" tires....gonna put you higher up. Or keep the old 14's and get new tires ( cheapest way ) or get new 14" fancy rims and new tires. Good luck.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, kinda what i have already read previously. It will be decision time soon. So I will either replace the tires with 14 and save on rims time and readjusting the hitch set up. or 2. Get new rims and tires. Add a safety factor. Readjust the hitch. And watch the dw and kids struggle to get into the tt until I get a box or something. i will let everyone know what i decide. Btw Is there a special name for the 15" rims or will the tire dealer know what I am talking about?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> First an apology if I beat a deadhorse.
> 
> I have to replace my tires this year, no and's, if's or but's. I have the original Durro's manufactured in 05 on and they have served me well. I have read and looked but wonder: do I need to do an axle flip to put 15's on? I have an 06 21RS with the 14's and would like to upgrade. I am more than likely going to head to Seattle from here to get tires as my selection is severely limited up here.
> 
> ...


As Scooter said, it depends a lot on the model. The 28RSDS was fine on the curb side with 15" wheels, but only had about 3/4" clearance under the slide. So for us, the axle flip was necessary. If you do not have a side slide, or maybe a sofa slide (vs. our Dinette slide), it may not be an issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I did the axel flip because even in some gas stations it was getting a little close to bottoming out. I was glad we did the flip due to some close situations last summer on our trip. Not every road is paved and It was one less thing to worry about.


----------



## AZarcher (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 21RS 2007 Outback. From just a safety point of view changing rims and tires is an absolute. I obtained 15X6 5-4.50 OW 1521138564B (2150LBS) rims and ST225/75R-15 Greenball towmaster v tires tires from Discount Tire. Their line item no.s appear to be 21284 and 49085 respectively. There is absolutely no clearance problem and no need to flip the axles. I hunt and fish and this trailer has ridden plenty high so far. I use an equalizer hitch and I can vouch for a reduction in sway with these new tires. Even in windy conditions, such as windy and stormy 8,500 ft Big Lake, AZ, towing with this set-up is rock solid.

What was gained? I went from 6-ply bias tires with a maximum psi of 60 to a 10-ply steel belted trailer radial and a maximum psi of 80 on stronger rims. The assembled tire diameter is 28" and the width is 8 5/8". Overall height increased by about 1". This is the biggest rim available without changing out the axles and springs and incurring significant additional expense.

All five tires and rims ran right at $1,000. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

